# ~ DFW Benefit car show For The VFW ~



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Techniques Texas Chapter is haveing a 
Benefit car show for the VFW - Sep. 10th 2006

Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

orale...good shit, i'll try to be there!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS - ALWAYS DOWN FOR THE TROOPS


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

SAL, THERE GOING TO BE ANOTHER BEER RAFFLE.

WHAT DID YOU EVER DO WITH ALL THAT BEER LAST RAFFLE ?


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

ALREADY DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE OF COURSE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

U KNOW I GOTTA SUPPORT THE TROOPS PERSONALLY.............MY DAD A FALLEN SOLDIER(R.I.P)DAVID SANCHEZ-------------HE WAS A VIETNAM VETERAN...........I WANTED TO FOLLOW HIS FOOT STEPS BUT I GOT INCARCERATED WITH A FELONY SO I GOT COUNTED OUT.....BUT MUCH LOVE TO ALL THA BRAVE MEN SERVIN OUR COUNTRY...I'LL TAKE MY HATS OFF TO YA'LL............LOVE YA'LL..PERSONALLY (LALO)


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 10 2006, 05:17 PM~5942802
> *U KNOW I GOTTA SUPPORT THE TROOPS PERSONALLY.............MY DAD A FALLEN SOLDIER(R.I.P)DAVID SANCHEZ-------------HE WAS A VIETNAM VETERAN...........I WANTED TO FOLLOW HIS FOOT STEPS BUT I GOT INCARCERATED WITH A FELONY SO I GOT COUNTED OUT.....BUT MUCH LOVE TO ALL THA BRAVE MEN SERVIN OUR COUNTRY...I'LL TAKE MY HATS OFF TO YA'LL............LOVE YA'LL..PERSONALLY (LALO)
> *



R.I.P _DAVID SANCHEZ _:angel:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

_*SUPPORT THE TROOPS*_


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*And, Yes we are haveing another *
<span style='color:blue'> Got this pic from DIRTYSANCHEZ423  :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 11 2006, 06:25 AM~5946733
> *R.I.P  DAVID SANCHEZ    :angel:
> *


I APPRECIATE THA LOVE HOMIE.................................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Aug 11 2006, 10:09 AM~5947563
> *Dallas Lowriders B.C will be there hopefully
> R.I.P Guadalupe Aleman
> 20 year veteren of the U.S NAVY
> ...


 :angel: R.I.P.....................


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!! :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin: Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop. There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….

Leonard MSgt USMC
President Techniques CC Texas Chapter*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 11 2006, 12:19 PM~5948311
> *Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!!  :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin:  Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop.    There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….
> 
> Leonard MSgt USMC
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT
For The Troops


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*There will be a jumper for the kids
and the VFW will be selling beer for the growin folk.
Food all day long.*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrwhitney (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

1ST PLACE --- 20 CASES OF BEER</span>
2ND PLACE --- 3 CASES OF BEER
3RD PLACE --- 1 CASE OF BEER</span>


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2006, 05:53 AM~5970639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GTG Homies :biggrin: :thumbsup: Support ME

*Hey Homies The VFW Would Love To Give Every Category Trophies However They Will Be Giving 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place Trophies For Best Overall… Anyway This Is A Benefit To Support Our Veterans Who Have Given The Ultimate Sacrifice Past And Present. So Let’s Show Some Support… This Is Giving Back To The Community And To The Veterans We All Somebody That Either Gave There Lives, Received Wounds That Will Live With Them Forever And That Have Already Sacrifices Now In Iraq & Afghan …. Believe Me Homies Coming Back From Iraq And Dealing With Them Iraqi Is Some Else. This Is Just My Opinion Have Been There And What It Means To Us In The Military Pasted & Present.*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll be there supporting the Homies!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

IM GOING FOR THE GRAND PRIZE THIS TIME , THAT SHOULD GET US OVER A WEEKEND ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 15 2006, 05:54 PM~5975009
> *
> GTG Homies  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Support ME
> *


 *That allot of beer to drink*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 16 2006, 01:25 PM~5980929
> *IM GOING FOR THE GRAND PRIZE THIS TIME , THAT SHOULD GET US OVER A WEEKEND !  :thumbsup:
> *


get them tickets homie


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 16 2006, 03:25 PM~5980929
> *IM GOING FOR THE GRAND PRIZE THIS TIME , THAT SHOULD GET US OVER A WEEKEND !  :thumbsup:
> *


*tiny thats a lot of beer you feel like sharing*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Aug 16 2006, 08:28 PM~5982947
> *tiny thats a lot of beer you feel like sharing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

That's allot of BEER


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 10 2006, 02:18 PM~5941695
> *:thumbsup:
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS - ALWAYS DOWN FOR THE TROOPS
> *


AMEN TO THAT.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 17 2006, 02:46 PM~5987971
> *AMEN TO THAT.
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Aug 16 2006, 07:28 PM~5982947
> *tiny thats a lot of beer you feel like sharing
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 17 2006, 04:22 PM~5988712
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT DRINK IT ALL HOMIE JUST SAVE ME A LIL


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 17 2006, 06:17 PM~5989927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT DRINK IT ALL HOMIE JUST SAVE ME A LIL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Aug 18 2006, 06:35 AM~5992821
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(PURPLE PASSION @ Aug 16 2006, 07:28 PM) 
tiny thats a lot of beer you feel like sharing 



> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 17 2006, 02:22 PM~5988712
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


Buy them Tickets


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 11 2006, 11:25 AM~5948349
> *Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!!   :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin:  Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop.    There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….
> 
> Leonard MSgt USMC
> ...


I spoke to the VFW (Zane) they will be giving 1 trophy for best custom overall and then 1st,2nd, 3rd for custom show, we wish this could be more homies but our goal is to raise funds for the Veteran’s of Foreign War’s and to show our appreciate for there dedication, sacrifices these men & women have given this great nation. The VFW will be serving breakfast from 0900-1130 am as per my last message the plates are 4.00 ea., drinks, coffee, which is great during set up time you can feed yourself and later in the day “Beer” will be served they will have a bar inside the hall and again there will be plenty of food available binging sold by the VFW during the show. The Grand Prairie news paper will be on hand too and maybe the media which is a good thing for the ULA especially with the ULA *HOPTOBERFEST* happening at Joe pool lake in October 2006, anyway so lets show them what the ULA is and the community that we can give back plus support our Military members. I hope to see you out there representing your car club, don’t for get our “beer” raffle, there will be a jumper for the kids and anything else we can provide…. The DJ has donated his time to support this event big props … See you all Sept 10th…

Leonard MSgt USMC
Prez TECHNIQUES Texas Chapter


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Hoorah :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

$10 entry fee! 

That's the way to do it!!!


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

All Proceeds Banefit the VFW
Helping our Military Man & Woman


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

just make sure they have the a/c on inside :biggrin: and some cold bud's


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 22 2006, 08:41 AM~6016809
> *just make sure they have the a/c on inside :biggrin: and some cold bud's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, Trust me the beer is always cold at the VFW.....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

So, Who need's Beer Raffle Ticket's ?


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Buy them Tickets that allot of Beer Homies


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

What up DFW.........


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER 
THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.

THIS TIME IT'S 20 CASES !


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 24 2006, 07:36 AM~6032221
> *THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER
> THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.
> 
> ...


*BUY THEM TICKETS HOMIES*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 24 2006, 08:36 AM~6032221
> *THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER
> THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: WE ARE STILL COMIN


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 25 2006, 08:46 AM~6041063
> *:thumbsup: WE ARE STILL COMIN
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 21 2006, 07:00 AM~6009327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Here is my entry


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 24 2006, 08:36 AM~6032221
> *THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER
> THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.
> 
> ...


That's allot of Beer!!!!!!!!!!!

How about some of this???


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

*R U Guys ready for Sunday 10th Benefit Car Show !!!!!*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

YEP WE READY....................


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 4 2006, 01:46 PM~6101923
> *The ULA Dallas / Ft Worth and the Dallas Lowriders solute Mstr Srgt Leonard Perez..
> We'll be at your show next week Leonard..
> 
> ...


Thanks JOHN !!! See you guys this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

THERE WELL BE FUN PRIZES FOR THE HOMIES THAT BRING OUT THERE RIDE'S[/b]


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WILL BE THERE...........


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 21 2006, 06:00 AM~6009327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Sep 6 2006, 10:00 AM~6115551
> *
> *


Can we watch the Cowboy game there.... if not who is taking the TV to watch it.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 6 2006, 07:01 PM~6119232
> *Can we watch the Cowboy game there.... if not who is taking the TV to watch it.
> *


They said the game would be on in the bar area !!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

wish i could be there. have a great time representing Techniques to the fullest


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

THERE WELL BE FUN PRIZES FOR THE HOMIES THAT BRING OUT THERE RIDE'S[/b]


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

see you tomorrow


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 8 2006, 05:59 AM~6129805
> *
> 
> THERE WELL BE FUN  PRIZES FOR THE HOMIES THAT BRING OUT THERE RIDE'S*
> [/b]


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Sep 4 2006, 07:41 AM~6100235
> *R U Guys ready for Sunday 10th Benefit Car Show !!!!!
> *


Do you have a schedule for the days events?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MAJESTICS D.F.W WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FROM ALL THE MILITARY FOLK UP IN HERE, THANKS YALL


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*TECHNIQUES VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW SEPT 10TH, 2006*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

today this is what it was all about...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank's Homie... the pix's up yet on VGP?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 10 2006, 07:53 PM~6145030
> *today this is what it was all about...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Sep 10 2006, 09:59 PM~6145085
> *Thank's Homie... the pix's up yet on VGP?
> *


Nah man...I sent you a reply already...i feel asleep :biggrin: I am working on it


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MAN SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE LEONARD,GREAT MEETING YOU........................MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT AND TO ALL WHO MADE IT OUT THERE.1 LUV


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MAN SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE LEONARD,GREAT MEETING YOU........................MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT AND TO ALL WHO MADE IT OUT THERE.1 LUV


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 10 2006, 09:53 PM~6145030
> *today this is what it was all about...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks to the Techniques on today show, I had a real good time. :thumbsup: 














Top, It was a pleasure meeting you finally. So, you will be leaving in the moring, so I hope you have a safe trip. Get at me from time to time hard charger :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I will post more pictures in the morning, I got to go to sleep man :0 For all you impatient madda fakkas you know where to go


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Much props to the DJ's, there was some good music playing all day :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO OUR SHOW.


INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS
MAJESTIC DFW 
MAJESTIX " TOP DOG 64 WON BEST OF SHOW " 
ESTILO
GARLAND'S FINEST " GARLAND CSI IS LOOKING FOR YOU HOMIE " :0 J/P
LOW LOW'S
JOKERZ  " WON THE BEER RAFFEL " :biggrin: 
PRESIDENTIZ
PHAYLANX
DALLAS LOWRIDERS " JOHN AND LALO REPED HARD FOR DL " 

AND ALSO THE SOLO RIDERZ AND THE HOTRODERZ THAT SHOWED MUCH LOVE.

AND I CANT FORGET 
PLAYA STYLE PRODUCTIONS " GOOD TONE'S HOMIES "


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Hard at work...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I ALSO WNAT TO THANK VGP FOR TAKEING ALL THEM BAD ASS PIC'S.

THANK'S FOR TAKE ONE OF THE KID HOMIE...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we had a good time to good that when we came out every one had left and we were like dam,i didnt think we where there that long :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 11 2006, 07:30 AM~6147441
> *Much props to the DJ's, there was some good music playing all day  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


those look real nice


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 11 2006, 10:24 AM~6147697
> *I ALSO WNAT TO THANK VGP FOR TAKEING ALL THEM BAD ASS PIC'S.
> 
> THANK'S FOR TAKE ONE OF THE KID HOMIE...
> *


It's all good bro, Thanks!

I will PM you tonight with a link to your pic


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 11 2006, 10:28 AM~6147725
> *we had a good time to good that when we came out every one had left and we were like dam,i didnt think we where there that long :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I didnt even see you but once the whole time. ou probably came out squinting from the sun light...lol. I wasnt trying to go back in their with those peeps. I was afraid I would never be seen again :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*THANK'S FOR SUPPORTING THE TROOPS*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 11 2006, 10:30 AM~6147741
> *It's all good bro, Thanks!
> 
> I will PM you tonight with a link to your pic
> *



:thumbsup: THANK'S AGIN


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 11 2006, 10:36 AM~6147786
> *:thumbsup:  THANK'S AGIN
> *


  




Thats right Top school them young cats. I got my belt if you want to take them to the back like the old days :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry a little blurry  :angry:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yahoo!!!!!!!!! Whats up Techniques?!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 11 2006, 08:32 AM~6147755
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I didnt even see you but once the whole time.  ou probably came out squinting from the sun light...lol.  I wasnt trying to go back in their with those peeps.  I was afraid I would never be seen again  :0
> *


yea were like that too but after a few beers we were like fuck it,they were cool..had to see the game ,dam cowboys :angry:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 CONGRATULATIONS MR ORTIZ!!! I meant to bring it up, but it was hot


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

VGP your damm good photographer!!! Not just because you got my ride but you get all the angles and the diffrent things going on!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 11 2006, 11:25 AM~6148090
> *VGP your damm good photographer!!!  Not just because you got my ride but you get all the angles and the diffrent things going on!!
> *


Thank you sir. I was always into photography, but not until I found LayitLow and saw some of the photographers here, i wanted to act on those impulses. I am learning a lot, reading shit on the internet, looking at other photographers here taking notes and being inspired by their work, reading school photgraphy books people having given me, and soon taken classes. I enjoy taken pictures and it makes me feel good that others enjoy them, so again thanks! I appreciate it, becuase their are some people who laughed at the idea of me walking around taken pictures and mocked me consistently, so thanks for all those who gave me support. I will like to thank my mom and pops....ay ay let me stop! :biggrin: 

Thanks!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

fudge everyone else. You do good work.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I believe that is it...if you wanna see the rest and all the cars please go to www. VGP Inc .com :biggrin: 


Again, Thanks Techniques, I had a good time!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 11 2006, 11:54 AM~6148208
> *fudge everyone else. You do good work.
> *


 :thumbsup:  


I have to start me work :uh: Always getting in the way of a good time :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

GOOD PICS...........CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR.THANKS VGP........A PLEASURE MEETING U.....AND TO ALL WHO CAME OUT.,,,,,,,,,,,,1 LUV


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 11 2006, 01:17 AM~6146520
> *Thanks to the Techniques on today show, I had a real good time.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


X2............YALL PUT IT DOWN........


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Good show Techniques! Get back soon TC....

Good to see everyone doin' well.

INTOKABLEZ C.C.

MAJESTICS C.C.

JOKERZ C.C.

OAK CLIFF C.C.

GARLANDS FINEST C.C.

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.

ESTILO C.C.

LOW LOW'S C.C.

PRESIDENTIZ C.C.

PHAYLANX C.C.

SOLO RIDERS 

VGP like always very nice pics!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 11 2006, 08:21 AM~6147673
> *I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO OUR SHOW.
> INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS
> MAJESTIC DFW
> ...


SORRY I COULD NOT MAKE IT OUT THERE , BUT WE DID HAVE A FEW MEMBERS OUT THERE ENJOYING THE SHOW ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hahhaha lol Tiny your crazy dawg. Hey lets hook up with Moses this weekend, you know he got the bru!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 11 2006, 11:27 AM~6148815
> *hahhaha  lol Tiny your crazy dawg. Hey lets hook up with Moses this weekend, you know he got the bru!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 11 2006, 11:27 AM~6148815
> *hahhaha  lol Tiny your crazy dawg. Hey lets hook up with Moses this weekend, you know he got the bru!!
> *


he might go with us to sherman on sat,if he can get it off you know what does mean's :barf:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 11 2006, 09:53 AM~6148197
> *Thank you sir.  I was always into photography, but not until I found LayitLow and saw some of the photographers here, i wanted to act on those impulses.  I am learning a lot, reading shit on the internet, looking at other photographers here taking notes and being inspired by their work, reading school photgraphy books people having given me, and soon taken classes.  I enjoy taken pictures and it makes me feel good that others enjoy them, so again thanks!  I appreciate it, becuase their are some people who laughed at the idea of me walking around taken pictures and mocked me consistently, so thanks for all those who gave me support.  I will like to thank my mom and pops....ay ay let me stop!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks!
> *


f...... them you just keep doing what you do,im just wating for the ula/vgp.inc magazine :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 11 2006, 01:32 PM~6149769
> *he might go with us to sherman on sat,if he can get it off you know what does mean's :barf:
> *



yahoo hell yea! Dont forget about the poor ,me.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 11 2006, 01:32 PM~6149769
> *he might go with us to sherman on sat,if he can get it off you know what does mean's :barf:
> *


HELL YEAH, I MIGHT HAVE TO TELL JIMMY 2 RESERVE ME A ROOM AT HIS CRIB ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 11 2006, 01:39 PM~6149837
> *yahoo hell yea! Dont forget about the poor ,me.
> *


you know we cant forget about the newly wedd's :biggrin: T you know we all might have to stay at jimmy's


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I allready got my room there.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO OUR SHOW AND IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU ALL AGAIN,,.. BIG THANKS TO VGP FOR THE PIX’S.


*INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS 1ST & 3RD PLACE
MAJESTIC DFW 
MAJESTIX " TOP DOG 64 WON BEST OF SHOW " 
ESTILO 2ND PLACE
GARLAND'S FINEST 
LOW LOW'S
JOKERZ " WON THE BEER RAFFEL " 
PRESIDENTIZ
PHAYLANX
DALLAS LOWRIDERS " JOHN AND LALO REPED HARD FOR DL " *

AND ALSO THE SOLO RIDERZ AND THE CLASSIC THAT SHOWED MUCH LOVE.

WE CANT FORGET 

*" Playa Style Productions " 
Dj Creations & Dj Eddie G.*

BIG PROPS !!! TO ALL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Sep 12 2006, 01:39 PM~6156748
> *I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO OUR SHOW AND IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU ALL AGAIN,,..  BIG THANKS TO VGP FOR THE PIX’S.
> INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS 1ST & 3RD PLACE
> MAJESTIC DFW
> ...


X2 HOMIE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAS UP TECHNIQUES................


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 11 2006, 03:37 PM~6149811
> *f...... them you just keep doing what you do,im just wating for the ula/vgp.inc magazine :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Sep 11 2006, 01:07 PM~6148730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007

Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@May 25 2007, 04:25 AM~7975760
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007
> 
> Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>
> ...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@May 25 2007, 06:25 AM~7975760
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007
> 
> Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Lets Do IT!!!</span>*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Lets Do IT!!!</span>*


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

will be a good one!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie I'll be there


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*WE WILL BE THER* :0


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 12 2007, 06:26 AM~8088586
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Lets Do IT!!!</span>
> 
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 13 2007, 07:36 PM~8100417
> *Homie I'll be there
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

we are looking forward to it!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I hope all the ULA members, families and friends all come and support Leonard, his car show honors our Veterans. Dallas Loweriders has a family members fighting for us in Iraq.. I'm sure there are many ULA members who have family or friends over in Iraq or Afganistan.. Leonard spent over 1 year in Iraq, so let's all support this show..   




> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@May 25 2007, 06:25 AM~7975760
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007
> 
> Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>
> ...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 16 2007, 08:06 PM~8118612
> *I hope all the ULA members, families and friends all come and support Leonard, his car show honors our Veterans. Dallas Loweriders has a family members fighting for us in Iraq.. I'm sure there are many ULA members who have family or friends over in Iraq or Afganistan.. Leonard spent over 1 year in Iraq, so let's all support this show..
> *



BIG Thanks JOHN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+May 25 2007, 07:25 AM~7975760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 22 2007, 10:53 AM~8154783
> *
> *


 ttt


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 16 2007, 09:06 PM~8118612
> *I hope all the ULA members, families and friends all come and support Leonard, his car show honors our Veterans. Dallas Loweriders has a family members fighting for us in Iraq.. I'm sure there are many ULA members who have family or friends over in Iraq or Afganistan.. Leonard spent over 1 year in Iraq, so let's all support this show..
> *


 Thanks HOMIE


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 11 2006, 06:30 AM~6147441
> *Much props to the DJ's, there was some good music playing all day  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


This was last year's this year will be better !!!!!!!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 25 2007, 04:56 AM~8170176
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 16 2007, 08:08 AM~8115539
> *we are looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> ...


For sure.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT 2weeks


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 13 2007, 08:53 PM~8100551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 See you there Homies


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*coming soon 11 days*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Looking forward to it...*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*5 days left *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Beer Raffle for 15 cases of Beer ! ! ! !

If You need Raffle Ticktes, hit me up !

I got That " Super - SALE " on Raffle Tickets ! ! ! !*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jul 10 2007, 09:21 AM~8273444
> *:0
> *



 

I got that.
* " Red Tag , ones in a life time , Super Duper Cooper , Mage , " SALE*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*First , 5 layitlow members to buy a Ticket, get a Free T-Shirt

color's , Navy , Black, Red, Ash , Yellow , Orange and Salisbury ! ! ! !*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*$5 a Ticket or 2 payments of $3

These Tickets Got to go Homies ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

:uh: You act like you selling crack David !

What you been Smokeing ?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Jul 10 2007, 07:36 AM~8273508
> *:uh:  You act like you selling crack David !
> 
> What you been Smokeing ?
> *


 I GOT A CHEESE BUGER FOR 1 TICKET !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 09:30 AM~8273483
> *
> Make it First 10 ! *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 10 2007, 09:41 AM~8273540
> *I GOT A CHEESE BUGER FOR 1 TICKET !!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



make it 4 and a cup of Water and its a deal !


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 07:42 AM~8273542
> *
> Make it  First 10 !
> *


ORALE,DO WE NEED TO BE PRESENT TO WIN !!!!! I'LL TAKE 1 SHIRT PLEASE,DOUBLE X !!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 10 2007, 09:44 AM~8273554
> *ORALE,DO WE NEED TO BE PRESENT TO WIN !!!!!  I'LL TAKE 1 SHIRT PLEASE,DOUBLE X !!!!!!!
> *



How many tickets you want and what color


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

2 - happy customers :thumbsup: 

8 more for the T-Shirt give a way !


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 08:50 AM~8273584
> *How many tickets you want and what color
> *


I'LL TAKE SOME TICKETS...BLUE SHIRT X LARGE................SO IF U BUT ????TICKETS HOW MANY SHIRTS DO I GET.. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 10 2007, 11:59 AM~8274524
> *I'LL TAKE SOME TICKETS...BLUE SHIRT X LARGE................SO IF U BUT ????TICKETS HOW MANY SHIRTS DO I GET.. :biggrin:
> *



*I may trow in some extra shirts if you buy a few !

PM a Vato.

Come on Raza , Tickets Got To Go ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 10:45 AM~8274863
> *I may trow in some extra shirts if you buy a few !
> 
> PM a Vato.
> ...



HEY,I MEANT TO ASK YOU,WHAT ARE THE SHIRTS GONNA SAY ?!?!!?!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 10 2007, 01:27 PM~8275215
> *HEY,I MEANT TO ASK YOU,WHAT ARE THE SHIRTS GONNA SAY ?!?!!?!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: nouthing ------ just a nice shirt ! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 12:29 PM~8275228
> *:uh: nouthing ------ just a nice shirt !  :biggrin:
> *



*is it one of those shirts you can only wash once ?* :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 10 2007, 01:36 PM~8275285
> *is it one of those shirts you can only wash once ?  :biggrin:
> *


NO :twak: 

Its a Nice Shirt the you can wear around the house, work on the car with.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 11:39 AM~8275307
> *NO  :twak:
> 
> Its a Nice Shirt the you can wear around the house, work on the car with.
> *


BRO NOW YOU NO WE CAN'T BE WEARING A TECHNIQUES SHIRT !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT TIME IS THA DRAWING PORQUE I WANNA BE 

THERE WHEN I WIN !!!! AND DON'T GIVE THEM TO 

SAL OR JAY PORQUE I NO THEM FOES !!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 11:39 AM~8275307
> *NO  :twak:
> 
> Its a Nice Shirt the you can wear around the house, work on the car with.
> *


TO WORK ON CARS ?!?!!?!?!!? HMMMMMMM !!!!!!!!!! J/B/S HOMIE !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 08:31 AM~8273490
> *$5 a Ticket or 2 payments of $3
> 
> These Tickets Got to go Homies !  !  ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 10 2007, 02:10 PM~8275670
> *BRO NOW YOU NO WE CAN'T BE WEARING A TECHNIQUES SHIRT !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT TIME IS THA DRAWING PORQUE I WANNA BE
> ...



4:45

they wont be our club shirts !

How about Homie John..... Can you trust him ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 10 2007, 02:19 PM~8275760
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*You know for them Ballers on a Buget....... 2 payments of $3*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 12:23 PM~8275807
> *4:45
> 
> they wont be our club shirts !
> ...


 CHINGAO !!!!! HELL NAW,MENOS !!!! JOHN IS THA BUDLIGHT SPONGE !!!!! :0 :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

OK I WANT 20 TICKETS


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 10 2007, 03:06 PM~8276144
> *OK I WANT 20 TICKETS
> *



Thanks Bro. see you the day of show ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 01:24 PM~8275821
> *You know for them Ballers on a Buget....... 2 payments of $3
> *


SHIT BRO, I MIGHT HAVE TO JUMP ON THAT OFFER !


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 02:08 PM~8276169
> *Thanks Bro. see you the day of show ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


YEA SIR I WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WITH 99 DOLLARS


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 10 2007, 02:09 PM~8276172
> *SHIT BRO, I MIGHT HAVE TO JUMP ON THAT OFFER !
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 10 2007, 03:10 PM~8276180
> *YEA SIR I WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WITH 99 DOLLARS
> *



LOL.........

Now , Thats What I call Support ! 

*Hard Kandy Kustoms*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 10 2007, 01:10 PM~8276180
> *YEA SIR I WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WITH 99 DOLLARS
> *


 THAT FOE LALO JUST WON THE MEXICAN BINGO "TANDA" 

THATS WHY HE'S GETTING THAT MANY !!!!! LOTERIA PLAYIN A$$ ***** !!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 10 2007, 03:28 PM~8276349
> *THAT FOE LALO JUST WON THE MEXICAN BINGO "TANDA"
> 
> THATS WHY HE'S GETTING THAT MANY !!!!! LOTERIA PLAYIN A$$ ***** !!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 10 2007, 03:09 PM~8276172
> *SHIT BRO, I MIGHT HAVE TO JUMP ON THAT OFFER !
> *




Now I know you Bull shiting Tiny, 
that gold bracelet you ware could feed africa for 5 years.... 
_
Pinche Ballers_


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 02:36 PM~8276399
> *Now I know you Bull shiting Tiny,
> that gold bracelet you ware could feed africa for 5 years....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


TTT 

$5.00 a ticket is a steal


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 10 2007, 03:41 PM~8276431
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



$5 is like a drnk at the club and we giveing away total of 28 cases !

thats alot of beer !

oh, and some T-Shirts !


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

ey homie put me down for $20........will you be at the ula?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 02:42 PM~8276442
> *$5 is like a drnk at the club  and we giveing away  total of 28 cases !
> 
> thats alot of beer !
> ...


Put me down for 4 homie !


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 10 2007, 01:41 PM~8276431
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RITE,HE'S STEALING FROM US !!! WE SAW THAT FOE 

DAVID ON THA NEWS DOING BEER RUNS AND 

NOW HE WANTS TO GET RID OF THA EVIDENCE !!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Jul 10 2007, 03:46 PM~8276480
> *ey homie put me down for $20........will you be at the ula?
> *



I just may........ if not get at me at the Car Show....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 10 2007, 03:50 PM~8276514
> *DAMN RITE,HE'S STEALING FROM US !!! WE SAW THAT FOE
> 
> DAVID ON THA NEWS DOING BEER RUNS AND
> ...




:biggrin: That wasnt me ! that was my brother !


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 01:53 PM~8276540
> *I just may........  if not get at me at the Car Show....
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN YOU MIGHT !?!?!? WE GOT TO PETER-ROLL TINY ON THA TABLE HOMIE !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*
$5 a ticket homies ............ 15 cases of BEER ! ! ! ! !</span>*

<span style=\'color:red\'>_
disclaimer:_ Only I am giveing away the shirts, out of my pocket.....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Jul 10 2007, 01:46 PM~8276480
> *ey homie put me down for $20........will you be at the ula?
> *


*Mr Gotti... See me @ the ULA Meeting David doesn't come to the ULA meeting... He needs a permission slip LOL

See Me Homie LOL

BEER BEER BEER !!! $5.00 a Ticket*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 10 2007, 01:46 PM~8276484
> *Put me down for 4 homie !
> *


 Come to the ULA Meeting Ticket sales is on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jul 10 2007, 03:53 PM~8277467
> *Mr Gotti... See me @ the ULA Meeting David doesn't come to the ULA meeting... He needs a permission slip LOL
> 
> See Me Homie LOL
> ...



:biggrin: alright bro I see you thurs..


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 02:36 PM~8276399
> *Now I know you Bull shiting Tiny,
> that gold bracelet you ware could feed africa for 5 years....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT BRO, IF YOU LOOK AT IT CLOSELY YOU CAN TELL IT'S FAKE, I GET IT REDONE AT MORALES PLATING EVERY 3 MONTHS !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 04:27 PM~8277301
> *
> $5 a ticket homies ............ 15 cases of BEER ! ! ! ! !</span>
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 05:27 PM~8277301
> *Come on Homies, Tickets got to go !
> 
> Car Club's get together with your members
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jul 10 2007, 05:53 PM~8277467
> *Mr Gotti... See me @ the ULA Meeting David doesn't come to the ULA meeting... He needs a permission slip LOL
> 
> See Me Homie LOL
> ...



:uh: :loco:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 10 2007, 10:38 PM~8279598
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT BRO, IF YOU LOOK AT IT CLOSELY YOU CAN TELL IT'S FAKE, I GET IT REDONE AT MORALES PLATING EVERY 3 MONTHS !
> *


 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ORALE RAZA IF YA DIDN'T NO,NOW U NO................................


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Shot at 2007-07-11


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

RAFFLE TICKETS 5.00 EACH

:nicoderm: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


Shot at 2007-07-11


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jul 11 2007, 09:01 AM~8283073
> *
> 
> 
> *


 I'M GONNA BE LIKE THAT MANANA PORQUE I'M KICKIN ASS AND TAKIN NAMES LATER ON THA POOL TABLE !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Tickets ! Tickets ! get your beer Raffle Tickets ! ! !

I still got t-Shirts to give away*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 11 2007, 12:06 PM~8284463
> *Tickets !  Tickets !  get your beer Raffle Tickets ! ! !
> 
> I still got t-Shirts to give away
> *


 2 MORE OVER HERE HOMIE !!!!!! I GOTS 2 GET MY DRINK ON !!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 11 2007, 02:31 PM~8284643
> *2 MORE OVER HERE HOMIE !!!!!!  I GOTS 2 GET MY DRINK ON !!!!! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :barf:  :barf:
> *




PM - homboy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 11 2007, 02:31 PM~8284643
> *2 MORE OVER HERE HOMIE !!!!!!  I GOTS 2 GET MY DRINK ON !!!!! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



pm homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* I dont have a rain out date yet, however the car show is still a go no matter what or unless the VFW cancel's or really bad weather..

HERE IS THE WEATHER REPORT FOR THE WEEKEND*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Texas support your local TECHNIQUES chapter at the VFW car show. Hopefully the weather works out for your car show my Brothers and it turns out just great. Take plenty of pics so the moment is captured so they can be posted for all to see. "Only The Strong Survive" TFFT </span>* :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 11 2007, 12:57 PM~8285349
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Thanks Pete for the support Homie !!!!*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Jul 10 2007, 11:26 AM~8275829
> *Had a great time in Cali this past week. Spent the week of the 4th in San Diego and finished the week off in LA for show. Mandy and I want to thank all of the Technique family for thier help and support. Here are some pics from the week.
> 
> 
> ...


* SHIT I WISH WE HAD WEATHER LIKE THIS HERE IN TX... SOME TIMES I MISS CALI....*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HOW MANY TICKETS DOES DLR HAVE ALREADY. I READ THA PM BRO..................


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 12 2007, 01:18 PM~8292748
> *HOW MANY TICKETS DOES DLR HAVE ALREADY. I READ THA PM BRO..................
> *


From me you want 4 and Juan Gotti said he wanted 4.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 12 2007, 12:18 PM~8292748
> *HOW MANY TICKETS DOES DLR HAVE ALREADY. I READ THA PM BRO..................
> *


9-Lives, not enough. Sal won 15 cases at the Techniques dance last year...
Leonard Dallas Lowriders will there in full force, supporting our homies from Dallas Techniques and our troops...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 12 2007, 01:28 PM~8292827
> *9-Lives, not enough. Sal won 15 cases at the Techniques dance last year...
> Leonard Dallas Lowriders will there in full force, supporting our homies from Dallas Techniques and our troops...
> *



Yea Sal was the first Winner of our first Beer Raffle....

LOL........... I bet there was a crazy Party after that :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 12 2007, 11:33 AM~8292852
> *Yea Sal was the first Winner of our first Beer Raffle....
> 
> LOL........... I bet there was a crazy Party after that  :cheesy:
> *


OK,SO WE STILL GET THE 20 SHIRTS EVEN IF WE BUY THEM 20 B4 THE DRAWING RIGHT ?!?!?!!?!........................


POS I STILL WANT MY SHIRT,WITH THA LOGO !!!!!...........DON'T NO BOUT THEM OTHER LOCOS !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*I will be Cruzing Greenville Ave Tonite if anyone need's Tickets 
I will even take some shirts ! LOL*

*CAR SHOW SUNDAY !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:16 AM~8300049
> *I will be Cruzing Greenville Ave Tonite if anyone need's Tickets
> I will even take some shirts !  LOL
> 
> ...



  

*I heard it was gonna rain though. Did you get your wipers fixxed ?*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 13 2007, 09:53 AM~8300227
> *
> 
> I heard it was gonna rain though. Did you get your wipers fixxed ?
> *


 :uh: :angry: NO! 



fuck the rain


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:54 AM~8300231
> *:uh:  :angry:  NO!
> fuck the rain
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 11 2007, 11:06 AM~8284463
> * THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE
> 
> HERE IS A MAP</span>*
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 13 2007, 01:19 PM~8302592
> * THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE
> 
> HERE IS A MAP
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 13 2007, 01:19 PM~8302592
> * THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE
> 
> HERE IS A MAP
> ...


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

Sonic tonite!!! can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC, show'n some love to Leonard and the Techniques.. 15 cars deep homie.. Sorry I missed it homie, but I'm chill'n Cali.. Be back next week...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*PICS ?*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR NOT ATTENDING THIS EVENT, EVEN THOUGH MY CAR WAS NOT GOING TO BE THERE ,MY PLAN WAS STILL TO GO AND SHOW SUPPORT ,BUT HAD A LITTLE BLOW OUT THIS MORNING,I HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TURN-OUT .


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

POST PICS!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 16 2007, 09:10 AM~8317571
> *POST PICS!
> *


*
Will Post up and a Few....

Put First I want to Thanks everybody that came out..
All The Club's, Solo roders, wife's, kid,s everybody ! ! 

It was hard to pick a winner, and god knows that everybody that went to 
the Show are winners becues they went to support the VFW
" Veterans of Foreign Wars"

Thank You everybody..*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

GOT TO SAY IT WAS WELL WORTH GOIN OUT THERE YESTERDAY !!!! MUCH RESPECTS TO THE TECHNIQUES FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY AND GREAT EVENT.......MUNCHAS GRACIAS FOR MY 1st TROPHY AS A DLR MEMBER..................15 CASES HIGH !!!!!!!!!!!! AND MY SHIRT TOO !!!!! BUT LIKE 6-3 SAID,WE WERE ALL WINNERS !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Still got allot more........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we had a good time to bad our rides are not ready  hoepfully we can be there next year with our cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

still more.....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

and still more


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Well thats All I got if anybody has more pm them to me or e-mail them to me at
[email protected].

*Thanks Agin to everybody !*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

The PIX Start on Pages 13 check them out


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

LENARD,PM ME SO WE CAN MEET UP, WHEN AND WHERE FOR MY TROPHIES.


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 16 2007, 07:18 AM~8317835
> *LENARD,PM ME SO WE CAN MEET UP, WHEN AND WHERE  FOR MY TROPHIES.
> *


call me ..... about your winning Trophies
need to know what kind of beer homie


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 16 2007, 09:32 AM~8317906
> *call me ..... about your winning Trophies
> need to know what kind of beer homie
> *


CALL ME LEONARD FOR MINE TO...................MAN HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW ME AND MY CREW.THANX LEONARD AND THE TECHNIQUES............1 LUV OMIES.I WANT CORONA


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 16 2007, 07:52 AM~8318034
> *:biggrin:
> CALL ME LEONARD FOR MINE TO...................MAN HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW ME AND MY CREW.THANX LEONARD AND THE TECHNIQUES............1 LUV OMIES.I WANT CORONA
> *


Got it Homie


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:














































Single Pump Street uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Leonard, sorry I missed the show. Looks like a good turn out, glad to see so many cars from different clubs there..

Hope to see you guys at our picnic next month.. Sun Aug 26th

Dallas Lowriders roll'n deep. Supporting our fellow ULA members and our Troops..  

I hope everyone took a moment to reflect on all the men and women serving in the middle east. Louie from our club has his son over there and Leonard's son is also getting ready to serve a 2nd tour in Iraq.. Don't forget Leonard served almost 2 years in Iraq.. :0


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 16 2007, 09:12 AM~8318501
> *Leonard, sorry I missed the show. Looks like a good turn out, glad to see so many cars from different clubs there..
> 
> Hope to see you guys at our picnic next month.. Sun Aug 26th
> ...


Thanks Homie Styln for the kind words... see you soon Homie..


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 16 2007, 12:44 PM~8318736
> *Thanks Homie Styln for the kind words... see you soon Homie..
> *


Nice to actually and finally meet you Leonard! My family had a nice time!

Joe


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I would like to thank all of the car clubs that supported our TEXAS chapter and the VFW. TECHNIQUES has two Chapters that were made up of Military personal when they first started and we are very proud of our members that have not only made a difference in our car club but also in the communities that they live in as well. In other parts of the World they are making it better for others to live and for all they have done for all of us here in the United States of America. We are very "PROUD" keep up the hard work and that goes out to all of my Brothers TFFT. :worship: </span>*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 16 2007, 09:26 AM~8317872
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*Who's the blind dude on the bottom left ??? * :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Great Show, Great Weather and Great Times....from Phaylanx cc.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks like it was a good show....Couldn't make it but glad to see the clubs supporting a good cause.....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TURN OUT!!!!! CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE!!!! THANKS FOR THE _*1ST PLACE WIN!!!!! RIDIN DIRTY 64!!!!!*_


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

* Homies More PIX.. click the link below.. Again I want to Thank everyone for the support and all the car clubs from the ULA...
came to show BIG PROPS
*

VFW Benefit car Show Techniques.. PICTURES


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT, IT WAS A WAY BIGGER TURN-OUT THEN LAST YEAR AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR COMING OUT THE VFW PERSONNEL WERE HAPPY WITH THE SUPPORT

HERES A FEW CLUBS THAT CAME OUT

MAJESTIX CC

PHAYLANX CC

LOW LOWS CC

ESTILO CC

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC

JOKERZ CC

INTOKABLEZ CC

HARD CANDY CUSTOMS

IRVING CUSTOMS

OUTKAST CC

VETERANOS CC

HARD KANDY KUSTOMS

JB CUSTOMS

ROLLERS ONLY



*IM SURE THERE WAS MORE BUT I CAN'T REMEMBER AT THIS TIME GETTING OLD lol, CONGRATS TO ALL THE BEER RAFFLE WINNERS, TOMMY, LALO, BEST OVER PRIZE MONEY DALLAS LOWRIDERS, ROLLERS ONLY, MAJESTIX, INTOKABLEZ... PRIZE MONEY WAS 200.00, 150.00, 100.00, 50.00 IT WAS THE BEST THE VFW COULD DO !!!!

AGAIN BIG PROPS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 17 2007, 06:29 AM~8325943
> * Homies More PIX.. click the link below.. Again I want to Thank everyone for the support and all the car clubs from the ULA...
> came to show BIG PROPS
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 16 2007, 07:05 AM~8317785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 16 2007, 09:44 AM~8318736
> *Thanks Homie Styln for the kind words... see you soon Homie..
> *


http://share.shutterfly.com/action/slidesh...d=1184861973871


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Techniques doing it this year !!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 26 2008, 09:53 AM~9788883
> *
> *



*TECHNIQUES COMING TO YOU BIG IN 2008 3RD ANNUAL COMING AND MAYBE MORE...... WITH VALENTINS DANCE NEXT MONTH....

TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES

LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS*


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 26 2008, 09:53 AM~9788883
> *
> *


*TECHNIQUES COMING TO YOU BIG IN 2008 3RD ANNUAL COMING AND MAYBE MORE...... WITH VALENTINS DANCE NEXT MONTH....

TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES

LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Jan 28 2008, 06:18 AM~9801382
> *TECHNIQUES COMING TO YOU BIG IN 2008 3RD ANNUAL COMING AND MAYBE MORE...... WITH VALENTINS DANCE NEXT MONTH....
> 
> TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Keep the traditional alive and that goes out to all of my Brothers that are making a difference in the state of Texas. Gente de Tejas come and support your local "TECHNIQUES TEXAS Chapter's Benefit Car Show". We have to have some rides from the chapters out in support of our Brothers.</span>*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 26 2008, 10:53 AM~9788883
> *
> *


 Cant wait for these one too homies!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 28 2008, 06:58 PM~9806584
> *Cant  wait for these one too homies!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* Shit Homie let knock out the dance and then it's the car show June 22nd 2008 and maybe another one in MAY 2008 hosted by Techniques and another car club to be named later !!!! 
we are going to do Big Things in 2008
:biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Jan 28 2008, 06:18 AM~9801382
> *TECHNIQUES COMING TO YOU BIG IN 2008 3RD ANNUAL COMING AND MAYBE MORE...... WITH VALENTINS DANCE NEXT MONTH....
> 
> TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES
> ...


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 28 2008, 06:58 PM~9806584
> *Cant  wait for these one too homies!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Our Japan Homies TECHNIQUES JAPAN.. THANKS SENSEI*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TEXAS AND ARIZONA *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT... TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Is this the registration form??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 15 2008, 06:01 PM~10424427
> *Is this the registration form??
> 
> *


Yes but it can be filled out the day of the event !!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 9 2008, 11:33 AM~10372982
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 19 2008, 03:25 PM~10454884
> *
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* Dam TECHNIQUES IS DOING IT IN JULY... FROM LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS*

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB IN LOS ANGELES


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

*Don’t forget to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 1 2008, 09:37 AM~10550930
> *Don’t forget to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members
> *



:biggrin: 4 the Troops !!!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Check out the pics from the Cinco De Mayo Parade today.

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/5mayo/cinco.html


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 3 2008, 04:58 PM~10568159
> *Check out the pics from the Cinco De Mayo Parade today.
> 
> http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/5mayo/cinco.html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 4 2008, 11:49 AM~10572188
> *Techniques Representing in Australia!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Mijo that's what I'm talking about showing the world Techniques is world wide from Iraq to Australia the Big "T" is holding it down..... Miss you Son hope to see you soon !!!! pops</span>*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Come and support a great cause Gente de Tejas. Our Brothers are doing it again so make sure not to miss a TECHNIQUES Texas car show.  :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: uffin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 5 2008, 11:02 AM~10579153
> *Come and support a great cause Gente de Tejas.  Our Brothers are doing it again so make sure not to miss a TECHNIQUES Texas car show.   :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


*Thanks Homie....It for a good cause so come support your Miltary Vet's*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@May 5 2008, 10:26 PM~10585840
> *Technique Arizona picnic 4/27/2008.
> 
> 
> ...


:around: :around: :wow:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 5 2008, 12:02 PM~10579153
> *Come and support a great cause Gente de Tejas.  Our Brothers are doing it again so make sure not to miss a TECHNIQUES Texas car show.   :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks see you there !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Apr 15 2008, 02:10 PM~10422867
> *
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.techniquescarclub.com


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 1 2008, 11:36 AM~10551793
> *We will be there HOMIE !!!!!!</span>
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 10 2008, 07:55 AM~10622764
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 19 2008, 03:25 PM~10454884
> *
> *


 See you at the Car Show !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!*

SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 06:31 AM~10642597
> *
> Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 1 2008, 09:37 AM~10550930
> *Don’t forget to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 07:22 AM~10642561
> * Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008
> *


Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars 


:thumbsup:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 1 2008, 10:37 AM~10550930
> *Don’t forget to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 08:31 AM~10642597
> *
> Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> ...



are throphies gonna be awarded for 1st, 2nd, n 3rd? iam bout 2 1/2 hrs away but i seriously wanna hit up this show even though i know iam gonna get served with all the competition that DFW has in the luxury street class  been seein alot of that on the Wego Tour


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 15 2008, 09:46 AM~10661085
> *are throphies gonna be awarded for 1st, 2nd, n 3rd? iam bout 2 1/2 hrs away but i seriously wanna hit up this show even though i know iam gonna get served with all the competition that DFW has in the luxury street class    been seein alot of that on the Wego Tour
> *


I BELIEVE IT'S CASH MONEY... :dunno:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@May 14 2008, 08:08 AM~10652143
> *Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB CAR & BIKE SHOW ∙, Saturday July 12th, 2008 Hollywood Park


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@May 16 2008, 12:07 PM~10670368
> *
> *


X2


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless_66+May 16 2008, 10:07 AM~10670368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP HOMIES ............BIG THROW DOWN THIS WEEKEND 4 MY 
BIRTHDAY THIS FRIDAY .............ALL CAR CLUB AND SOLO RYDERS INVITED TO SHO N SHINE D RANFLAS FROM 8-10 AND THA PARTY STARTS THEN !!!!!!
PLENTY OF PARKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!! YO,EVEN IF YA DON'T TAKE YO RIDE ,YA STILL INVITED TO HELP ME THROW DOWN ANOTHER YEAR OF LIFE !!!! 







[/size][/color]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*75 Days and a wake up.. Lets Support This Event !!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@May 20 2008, 06:34 PM~10699239
> *TUCSON,AZ 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

IT'S GONNA BE ON AND POPPIN HOMIES !!! 

PORQUE I'M GONNA BE GIVEN YA DA BEST MIXES FOR DA NITE !!!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 21 2008, 06:32 AM~10703056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm talking about !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*' ALL ' THE PROCEEDS FROM THIS CAR SHOW WILL BE GOING TO THE CITY OF HOPE CENTER IN THE CITY OF DUARTE . EVERYTHING GOING TO A VERY GOOD CAUSE . SO PLEASE HELP US GIVE BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 30 2008, 05:04 AM~10539359
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10747628
> *
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 30 2008, 08:04 AM~10539359
> *
> *


BUMP


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2008, 05:13 AM~10803385
> *BUMP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Just about a month away... and it on !!!! So come support the troops and lets put on a great show.....*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*OUR LOS ANGELES HOMIES DOING IT THIS PAST WEEKEND*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT uffin: uffin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+May 21 2008, 06:32 AM~10703056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------

